# Queen(?) goat is mean to other goats.



## Conny (Feb 2, 2012)

I am new to goats. While I realize that there is a pecking order to goats, I'm concerned that the queen of my herd is overly mean to the other goats. 
The queen is Pippy, she is full blooded nubian and around 200 lbs, so I think she's queen just by default because of her size. The two that she is mean to are lamanchas and smaller then her. She's really very good with the three kidlings. I have the general head butting and the standing up intimidation, Pippy rubbing on the girls. The two does squat and p, I think to show that they know she's queen. 
Pippy goes into what I can only describe as acting like a buck. Curling her nose, baaaa'ing like a buck does, stomping one foot at which ever girl she's chosen to pick on. Again this is probably normal behavior?
THe bad part is when she decides its a day to continually knock them down, repeat pushing then ram them down again. This will go on and on til the does hide in the goat houses n not come out. Will this eventually pass? How do I make it easier on the other does?
Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Conny said:


> I have the general head butting and the standing up intimidation,
> 
> *This could be play. It's hard to tell without actually seeing them, though.*
> 
> ...


No, this behavior will not pass. The only way I know of to make it easier for the other 2 does - short of selling Pippy - is to separate them or get another doe who will put Pippy in her place. Unfortunately, then you run the risk of having a 4th mouth to feed and 3 does who are being terrorized.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sometimes removing the problem child to her own space for a few weeks knocks her down a peg or two...This at the very least gives the others a break, I would not allow her bully the others..this causes stress and stress causes illness...Queen of the herd gets first pick of the hay basket..she does not get to bully the others...
Has she ever been bred? could be her bucky behavior is either her in heat or she could be a herb.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Happybleats - herb? I don't understand - please explain?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hermaphrodite...I said Herb..should have said Herm...a goat with both sex organs..sorry for the confusion


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

The exact doe you are describing is the one we own. Well, not the SAME goat, but a very very similar one (Nope, not the one we thought was a hermie, but her mother )

She is pushy, bucky, ill-tempered, and hard to calm down. She gets pregnant very easily, though, so she is pure female. We have to watch her for awhile until she gets used to the other goats being there. She does calm down after a few hours. 

I agree with what happybleats said. If Pippy wont stop, then you have to stop her before she hurts another goat. If anything, she will know that you are superior to her, so she wont become aggressive toward you.


----------



## Conny (Feb 2, 2012)

Pippy is 8 years old and has had kids previously. I've decided since her recent bout with polio in November to not breed her anymore. she was pregnant at the time and lost the pregnancy due to the meds we had to give her to save her life. While she was pregnant was the most docile I've ever seen her, totally different goat!
I separate the girls at night so each doe definitely gets food and water. 
Yesterday she made me so mad that I locked her in one of the pens for the day and let everybody else out without her. I have a little lamancha doe that is lame due to her hooves being too long and Pippy knocked her a.. over teakettle and went after her again when she was down. I just got the lame lamancha about a month ago and realize that Pippy MUST assert her queenliness in some fashion, in this case I think she's being horribly excessive as Blanca already does her best to stay out of reach of her and shows that she knows Pip is queen. As I don't speak goat very well I don't know if this is normal or not. 
I think I'll continue to put Pip into the pen for a couple more days and see if that tones her attitude down. 
Thank you all


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry your dealing with a meannie herd queen. We have one too, but she's somewhat calmed down. 
We've had to sell goats in the past because she was so mean to them they were losing weight and not happy.

If your doe is laying into your other goats that aggressively, IMO I'd separate her. There is always going to be a 'boss' but that doesn't mean the boss should be brutally mean and try to hurt others.
Is there anyone at all she gets along with well? If so, put them in a separate pen for a while, maybe let the others build up some confidence?


----------



## Conny (Feb 2, 2012)

*Update*

Well, currently I'm keeping Pippy in one pasture and putting the other girls in a different pasture during the day. Pip has the kids in with her as for some reason she doesn't bully them like she does the girls. Its amazing to watch her with the kids when she has such a fowl temper in general with the other goats. Just like a loving grandmother. Sheesh. 
The two girls are not EXACTLY happy about this arrangement as it puts them in with five young wethers. As well as one of the girls is the surrogate mom to two of the kids I've left with Pippy. Its weaning time as well. 
End result the only one that IS happy is Pippy LOL. Any time they see a people its nearly deafening. Girls complaining about not being in their normal field, kids wanting to go in with mama and wethers wanting us to give them a bottle. A lot of Baaaaaaaing going on. Altho when they don't know we are watching them every body is munching happily away in the field. Look what we can make the people do!!
It seems to be working for the most part.
thank you for the ideas and help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

they wil adapt..lol


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sure, glad we could be of help and that things are starting to work out :thumbup:


----------

